# Which CITY is good for Information Technology jobs?



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,

Just wandering for the CITIES that are considered best for IT jobs?

Would appreciate for sharing your thoughts and information.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## lafonte (Aug 12, 2010)

Toronto and west of Gto (kitchiner-waterloo)
Ottawa.

Calgary - mostly resource mining companies, but they do need IT for sure. Some of my friends got there job much easier than in ottawa or toronto.




navendum said:


> Hey! Pals,
> 
> Just wandering for the CITIES that are considered best for IT jobs?
> 
> ...


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

I hear that Toronto and Ottowa are the ideal IT hotspots.


----------

